# I WANT TO BREED MY DTPK AND HMPK



## Hizu betta (Aug 17, 2021)

I want to crossbreed what is the outcome of the spawn

Male DTPK X FEMALE HMPK


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Regular pk and DT genos (longer dorsal, uneven double caudal lobes, etc)

All should be DT carriers, but those with DT phenotype will pass on more DT traits


----------



## Hizu betta (Aug 17, 2021)

indjo said:


> Regular pk and DT genos (longer dorsal, uneven double caudal lobes, etc)
> 
> All should be DT carriers, but those with DT phenotype will pass on more DT traits


thank you brother. what betta materials can be used to create ohmpk or sni betta.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

There are two approaches (from scratch), to my knowledge. But 3 ways to create ohmpk.
1. Excessive rays - but can create undesired genes
2. Wide caudal webbing - through careful selective breeding.
3. . . . Make life easier by buying OHMPK, which are now abundant.

8 rays x DT is perhaps the easiest and safest way to produce ohmpk. Try to get wide webbing pairs (this is difficult) to ensure producing ohmpk. . . . .

by the way, I've seen several 4 ray ohmpk through the years. So ray count isn't a must. Wide webbing is more important. But both approaches can produce ohmpk.


----------



## BTanaka05! (Aug 11, 2021)

If you want to calculate your probability of breeding into a OHMPK, you can do punnet squares!


----------



## Hizu betta (Aug 17, 2021)

BTanaka05! said:


> If you want to calculate your probability of breeding into a OHMPK, you can do punnet squares!


what does punnet square mean


----------



## BTanaka05! (Aug 11, 2021)

Punnet squares are a way of predicting the genetic sequence of an organism


----------



## Hizu betta (Aug 17, 2021)

BTanaka05! said:


> Punnet squares are a way of predicting the genetic sequence of an organism


Thank you


----------



## BTanaka05! (Aug 11, 2021)

No problem! Hope it helps!


----------

